# Mouse For The P's



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I tried to put a small mouse in with the P's tonight and it just swam around and the p's didn't even look twice at him, made me look dumb....haha.....i had an audience....but that's ok, it would probly messed my tank up anyways


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

So what did you do with the mouse??

And what does your audience think about your Ps now??


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

how big are the P's and how many?
how big of a mouse?
and what is the feeding schedule in which they are normally fed?
also what manner did you present the mouse to the P's?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am waiting for these answers to. Just be aware that feeding the live mouse is not a good food source.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

ya. i know it isn't a good source, and i'm glad they didn't eat it......i probly woulda felt bad....lol........I have 4 reds that are 5" and a Ternetzi that is 7.5". I usually feed them every other day, and all i did was put the mouse in the water and sat down, it just swam around....it was determined tho, it kept escaping through the back climbing up on the top of the heater and the filter. I work at the LFS so i just took the mouse back.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear that...better luck next time if you still want them to kill it...still, as been said, not a great food for your Reds!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sorry it didnt work out for you, plus Im glad that you already know the consquences and health factors when feeding with a mouse. Next time I would advice to use a frozen mouse from your LFS or pet store to prevent all the embarrassment in front of an audience. But then again, would they even care to watch a lifeless frozen floating mouse to be eatten?


----------

